# .223 WSSM / .243 WSSM



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Both these calibers on paper seem great ,I can not find anything wrong with them except you can get by with a .223 or a .243 instead and ammo is alot cheaper in the traditional calibers. So do you think these cartriges will be popular in 10 years or will they faid away like the 10mm auto? Would you buy a rifle in .223 WSSM or .243 WSSM?


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*Not me! These cartridges cannot replace the 22-250 Remington or 243 Winchester. Yes I feel all of these new nuclear magnums will not last. I wouldn't waste the money.

The 10mm Auto is a fantastic cartridge and will stay alive because of the 40 S&W, both can be reloaded from the same set of dies. The 10mm Auto is still offered in several companies.*


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I feel the same way, but its too bad because I do feel they are better cartridges just not better enought. I guess its kind of like boxing if you fight the champ you gotta really beat him to win.


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*All small-bore magnum rifles suffer the inevitable severe throat erosion problem because of the increased hot gases!

300 Winchester Magnum owners know this all to well, unless they only shoot 2 or 3 rounds per year.

You would be smarter to stick with the Remington Model 7 in .243 Winchester you stated in another post.*


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Fads... :eyeroll:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah I love the model 7 Thanks again


----------

